# 2018 Cruze Front Windshield Trim



## WPFL (Apr 10, 2020)

This is the pic.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

The top of the windshield is exposed at that edge. It's subject to environment, chemical and physical damage. Looks like yours is suffering from some chemical/environmental fallout or just windshield cleaning neglect. Hard to really tell by pic.


----------



## WPFL (Apr 10, 2020)

Thanks. I keep it pretty clean but not garaged and it sits in the hot sun. I notice the edges appear to have had some kind of black coating. Do you happen to know if there is a coating I can apply?


----------



## WPFL (Apr 10, 2020)

Ma v e n said:


> The top of the windshield is exposed at that edge. It's subject to environment, chemical and physical damage. Looks like yours is suffering from some chemical/environmental fallout or just windshield cleaning neglect. Hard to really tell by pic.


 Thanks. I keep it pretty clean but not garaged and it sits in the hot sun. I notice the edges appear to have had some kind of black coating. Do you happen to know if there is a coating I can apply?


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Looks lile the glass panels are separating.


----------



## WPFL (Apr 10, 2020)

Cruzen18 said:


> Looks lile the glass panels are separating.


 After you mentioned that I looked on the Internet and it seems consistent with Window Delamination -- on a car less than 2 years? Really ridiculous.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Yes, two years or less is a short time span, but with any mass production manufacturing process there will be failures. How many miles you have? I would think this is something that is covered.


----------



## WPFL (Apr 10, 2020)

Cruzen18 said:


> Yes, two years or less is a short time span, but with any mass production manufacturing process there will be failures. How many miles you have? I would think this is something that is covered.


 I have about 17K so yes, hopefully something covered. Is the windshield of your Cruze smooth along the upper edge? When I rub my finger on top its rough like old glue crackling, that kind of feeling. It seems like there should be/should have been a coating up there.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

There is a gap at top of windshield and roofline, but not rough or crackling feel.


----------



## WPFL (Apr 10, 2020)

Cruzen18 said:


> There is a gap at top of windshield and roofline, but not rough or crackling feel.


 Thanks for taking the time to provide some input. Ya the middle layer, top of window entire length, is all rough and degrading it seems. Maybe these pics will show it. Definitely getting it looked at. My Cruze has some quirks and love the car, this is my first major concern that makes me want to break up with the car .


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Def looks lkke a delamination issue.


----------

